# Dating a vegetarian...



## chave982 (Jul 18, 2007)

So I just started dating a vegetarian.  I'm a meat lover and she knows that, and she's fine with it, as long as I don't force it onto her.  Only problem is, I want to be able to cook dinners for us that we can both eat.

My question is, what's the best resource for vegetarian recipes?  I'm hoping on finding sites that actually have user-submitted reviews and things like that.  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 18, 2007)

Check out our site here under Health and Nutrition and also check out our Vegetable Forum.  It has lots of recipes.  Also, just do a google search for Vegetarian Recipes - that should keep you buys for awhile!  lol

Also, you might just find yourself eating less meat and truly enjoying a different way of eating/cooking.  But, on occasion, there's nothing better than a good hunk of rare beef!


----------



## keltin (Jul 18, 2007)

This reminds me of that movie “Pulp Fiction” when Samuel L. Jackson’s character says “My girlfriend is a vegetarian which pretty much makes me a vegetarian too”. 

I had some friends that were vegetarians, and they loved the large Portobello mushrooms caps . They called them the “steak of the vegetarian”. They would make all kinds of great recipes using the caps as if they were steak or hamburger patties.

I’ve also seen a really great recipe for a “Bean Burger” that looks good, and I’m a die-hard meat eater.


----------



## keltin (Jul 18, 2007)

Thinking of that bean burger made me curious again.

One way is here.


Another here.


Yet another.


And here’s one with sweet potatoes.


----------



## redkitty (Jul 18, 2007)

HA!  I'm a veggie and my husband is a Brit meat lover!  We get on just fine since he is willing to eat my fabulous veggie dishes and I don't care that he eats meat!  (Although I wont cook it for him)

I would suggest visiting a few veg cooking sites Vegan / Vegetarian Recipes and More for the Vegan Diet and Lifestyle is a favorite, lots of user reviews.  You can also find good stuff on epicurious.com and allrecipes.com.  But mostly I use about 5 different cookbooks I have invested in.  I also have about 6 favorite veggie food blogs that I use often.  I'll post some links for you later!

And I agree that Portabello's are very steak like, I cook with them weekly!  Beans and lentils are great, also dishes with brown rice or quinoa.  You can make your meat separate and have the same sides together.  Tofu stir frys are a favorite of mine and my meat loving husband!


----------



## redkitty (Jul 19, 2007)

Here are some of my favorite veggie blogs where you can get some great recipes...

A Veggie Venture | Vegetable inspiration from Asparagus to Zucchini

Fatfree Vegan Kitchen

vegalicious - delicious vegan food and more

101 Cookbooks - Recipe Journal

That should get you started!


----------



## Caine (Jul 19, 2007)

Get your hands around an authentic southwestern Indian cookbook. I recommend _*Grains, Greens, and Grated Coconuts* _By Ammini Ramachandran. The vegetable curries alone will add significant spice to your life.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 19, 2007)

This is a great one even if you eat meat  you can use it to make the dishes and then just cook a side of meat for yourself it has pasta dishes,pizzas,salads soups,grains,curries etc. You can look inside this book and read contents,index or a surprise page.

www.amazon.com/*Field*s-*Greens*-Vegetarian-Celebrated-Restaurant/dp/0553091395


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 20, 2007)

Since my husband doesn't eat any red-meat products (just seafood & poultry), we also eat quite a bit of vegetarian dishes.  Have also had a number of vegetarian friends over the years, which can make planning an interesting dinner party challenging.  Anyway, if you have an Asian market near you, this is one of my favorite vegetarian dishes.  And it can be paired easily with other vegetarian Asian dishes, like Thai spicy peanut-sauced noodles, vegetarian fried rice, etc., etc., for a real Asian feast.


*BABY CORN AND MOCK ABALONE*
* *
*Adapted From Madame Chu’s Chinese Cooking School by Grace Zia Chu*
* *
* *
Ingredients:
 
6 dried or fresh Shitake mushrooms
1 teaspoon dried Cloud Ears (optional)
1 can Mock Abalone or other canned gluten product
2 ounces fresh snow peas
2 tablespoons peanut oil
1 small zucchini squash, cut in oblique pieces **
½ teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 can whole baby corn
½  a red bell pepper, diced
1 tablespoon cornstarch dissolved in 1 tablespoon water
2 tablespoons water
 
Preparation:
 
If using dried mushrooms & cloud ears, soak in warm water for 20-30 minutes, rinse thoroughly, drain, remove stems & cut into quarters.  If using fresh mushrooms, rinse thoroughly, remove stems, & cut into quarters.
 
Wash snow peas, string, & cut into 1” pieces.
 
Cooking Procedure:
 
Heat oil in large skillet or wok.  Add mushrooms & stir fry for 30 seconds.  Add gluten & cloud ears (if using) & stir.  Add zucchini, sugar, & soy sauce.  Mix, then add baby corn & mix again.  Add 2 tablespoons water & cook for 2 minutes, uncovered.  Add snow peas & red pepper.  Thicken with the predissolved cornstarch (stirred again to make sure the water & cornstarch are thoroughly mixed) & serve hot over rice.
 
Variation:
 
To give this dish more of a Szechuan character, add a teaspoon or more of Chili-Garlic Paste to taste, along with the snow peas & red pepper.
 
 
** To cut obliquely – slice, then give vegetable a quarter turn & slice again, etc., etc.  This opens up more of the vegetable’s cooking surface.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh, & as far as good vegetarian cookbooks - I have quite a large collection of them, most gleaned from good old Border's Books.  They have quite a few in their discount section at more than reasonable prices that are definitely worth the few $$.  Their collection of discount ethnic cookbooks also have a fabulous number of vegetarian recipes - many, if not all, quite "date-worthy".


----------



## Green Lady (Jul 20, 2007)

The gal you are dating is very fortunate to have you - you are very considerate of her preferences!


----------



## Claire (Jul 21, 2007)

I've found myself in situations where there was a vegan in the group.  I just try to make sure there is at least one dish on the table that she can eat (it is always a woman for some reason).  As far as a simple vegetarian, for the most part you can simply omit meat from many recipes.  For example, stroganof can be made with just mushrooms, chili can be made with beans, etc.


----------



## Treklady (Jul 26, 2007)

What I find  (In the experiences with my vegetarian daughter), is that many people are so set in their ways that they can't think outside of their cooking boxes.

Most people think if the dish does not physically contain meat that it is a vegetarian dish. Case in point. My daughter and I were watching the Food Network and our ears perked up when we heard that one of the cooks was making an authentic bean soup. Wow, that was right up our alley. It was loaded with plenty of good veggies, spices, and 2 kinds of beans. But lo and behold, she added chicken broth. So much for being a vegetarian dish.

I think people are just so set in their ways that just can't see the forest for the trees. And truth be told, it is not that difficult to be a vegetarian or to cook for one. My daughter will soon be 14 and trust me when I tell you she is not hurting for anything in the nutritional world. Her diet is varied and pocked with veggies (she does not like fruit...freak). And when she does do sleep overs, I have to call and ask what they are serving. One mother said I made rice, and I asked what was her liquid she cooked it in and she said beef broth. I told her then, that my daughter would not eat it. so she concocted some dish with no meat.

Would it truly hurt anyone to go a day with no meat. I know someone people who have tried it and say that they just could not go with out meat. Is it because you   _can't_   or   _won't_.    Remember, there is a difference. Just like what do we want or what we need. Big difference.

I applaud anyone who tries to accommodate vegetarians. I know they walk to the beat of a different drummer. But take chances, go outside your comfort zone. Try a new dish, even if you totally mess it up. The vegetarian will see the effort and be appreciative.

If you can't already tell, I am passionate about this. Because I am my daughters voice. She is too shy to defend herself and what she believes in. I am trying to show her that she can still be confident in her choices and am arming her with the right ammunition to those who ridicule her about her choices...and yes she is widely ridiculed.

I'm sorry that this turned into a rant, but there is nothing worse that seeing your child being picked on for a very mature choice they made. Thanks to all of you meat eaters who serve more than just a can of green beans and call that your vegetable of the day. *Tips hat*


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's another of my favorite vegetarian recipes (although it won't work for vegans).  It's fancy enough for company, non-vegetarians adore it, & it's fast & easy.

Mushroom Stroganoff (*adapted* from "The Vegetarian Epicure, Book Two")

1/4# fresh Shitake mushrooms
1/4# fresh Oyster mushrooms
1/4# fresh Cremini or Baby Portobello mushrooms
1/2# fresh White Button mushrooms
1/2 medium onion, chopped
4 tablespoons butter
Pinch of dried thyme
Salt to taste
Fresh-ground black pepper
1-1/4 cup chicken or vegetable broth
8-ounce container sour cream
2 tablespoons brandy
1/4-cup dry sherry
1# or so of wide egg noodles
2-3 teaspoons poppy seeds
Butter to toss with egg noodles

Cook noodles according to package directions, drain, & toss with a few tablespoons of butter & the poppyseeds. Cover & set aside.

Wash the mushrooms thoroughly under running water, trim, (removing any tough stems), & slice thickly. In a large skillet, saute onion in the 4 tablespoons butter until transparent, then add mushrooms & continue cooking until they have released their excess moisture & it's starting to evaporate. Add thyme, chicken broth, & 3 tablespoons of the sour cream, lower heat, & simmer gently for 15 minutes, stirring often. Add brandy, sherry, salt & pepper to taste, & the rest of the sour cream, stirring gently just until sour cream is heated thru. Do not overheat or sauce will curdle, but this is just an appearance issue & won't affect the taste. Taste & correct seasoning if necessary.

Serve over noodles with a green salad on the side. Although the sour cream "might" curdle a little, leftovers are just as tasty nuked in the microwave for lunch the next day.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's another one (can you tell I love mushrooms? Lol!!) that's really just a simpler interpretation of the previous one, but with a totally different flavor.

MUSHROOMS PAPRIKASH (*adapted* from "365 Ways To Cook Vegetarian")

6 tablespoons butter
1 medium onion, roughly chopped
2 garlic cloves, peeled & chopped
1 pound fresh White Button mushrooms, washed, trimmed, & thickly sliced
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1 tablespoon paprika
salt to taste
8-ounce container sour cream
12-16 ounces wide egg noodles
Fresh parsley, chopped (optional)

Cook egg noodles according to package directions, drain, toss with butter, & set aside.

In a large frying pan, melt butter over medium heat. Add onion & cook until "just" beginning to brown. Add mushrooms & continue cooking until mushrooms release liquid & it begins to evaporate. Add tomato paste, paprika, salt, & garlic. Lower heat, stir, & simmer until well blended & heated through. Stir in sour cream & continue stirring until just heated thru & remove from heat. Serve over noodles, garnished with chopped fresh parsley if desired.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 26, 2007)

Yet another of our favorites that tastes as though it took a lot more work & time than it did.  What's great about this one is that it tastes as good at room temp as it does steaming hot.  A green salad & some good crusty bread is all you need with this.

POTATOES ITALIANO BAKE (*adapted* from "365 Ways To Cook Vegetarian")

1 6-ounce jar marinated artichoke hearts
1 medium onion, coarsely chopped
1 24-ounce or so package frozen Potatoes O'Brien (frozen diced potatoes mixed with onion & peppers), thawed
2-3 sun-dried tomatoes, oil-packed, or dried & reconstituted - chopped
1/4 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
8-ounces mozzarella cheese, grated
1 egg, beaten
1/4 teaspoon salt

Preheat oven to 350. Drain artichoke hearts, reserving marinade. Coarsely dice artichokes. In a large frying pan, heat artichoke marinade over medium heat. Add onion & cook, stirring occasionally, until softened. Stir in thawed potato mixture, sun-dried tomatoes, & diced artichoke hearts. Remove from heat & let cool for 5 minutes. Stir in salt, cayenne pepper, mozzarella, & egg. Scrape mixture into a generously greased 2-quart baking dish & cover tightly with foil.

Bake 20-25 minutes until potatoes are tender & casserole is piping hot. Remove foil & bake until lightly browned on top. Let stand at least 5 minutes before serving. If served hot, can be spooned out; if at room temp can be cut into squares.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 26, 2007)

Another favorite vegetarian product of ours is the "Frieda's" brand called "Soyrizo".  It's a soy-based chorizo sausage that is really hot, spicy, & delicious.  We've used it as a taco filling, & in frittatas, etc., etc.

If you log on to the "Frieda's" website, they have lots & lots of great recipes for using their vegetarian products, including their chorizo.  (The frittata recipe is great!).


----------



## redkitty (Jul 26, 2007)

Treklady, it's great to see you defend your daughters choices.  Although, it's unfortunate that you have to.  My parents finally gave up on the constant question of  "but how do you get protein?"  

Breezy, some yummy recipes you posted there!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 26, 2007)

rather than suffer through another balsa wood loaf, or a dinner of soggy sides, go ethnic...Asian from the middle east to the far east...wonderful spicy couscous, falafel, hummus,to Thai curries and Indian dahls, and Chinese stir fries.  Many Italian and Greek dishes can be made with eggplant rather than meat.  Any really good cutting edge fusion cuisine source will have numerous fine veggie dishes.  And of course good ole American chili can be vegan and wonderful ( or down right awful depending on the recipe)


----------



## Green Lady (Jul 26, 2007)

Treklady- you are so right on when you asked if it is so hard for someone to go without meat for a day.  I was vegan for a few years and then vegetarian.  I have since added chicken/turkey to my diet.  I don't do pork/ham products, beef,seafood or fish. Well, last night we got-together with a few friends to touch base and everyone brought something for dinner.  There was coleslaw on the table so I helped myself to some.  I noticed something pinkish in it, tiny little tidbits.  I wondered if it was ham or bacon but figured not in coleslaw.  I took one bite and discreetly spit it out. Sure enough, it was ham. I thought to myself can't someone do a coleslaw without putting meat in it?  I never before saw meat in coleslaw. At the same potluck, someone made pasta salad with ham cubes in it.  Give me a break! Ugh!!

Robo410 is right about going ethnic.  More veggie main course selections, more interesting, too, I think.  I make tacos for my family and just substitute walnut pieces that have been sauteed in EVOO with some chili powder in liew of the ground beef.  Some people substitute  seasoned pinto beans for the beef.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 26, 2007)

Green Lady - & I say this will all due respect - you are doing vegetarians everywhere an extreme disservice with your attitude. I'm 100% sensitive to everyone's food preferences. In fact, my husband hasn't eaten ANY red meat products for 35 years.

But if someone with vegetarian or vegan leanings showed up at my home without advising me ahead of time of their preferences or showed up & didn't ask what was in certain dishes, then ate them & spit them out - discreetly or not - they wouldn't be invited back again.

There are quite a few cole slaw recipes with meat (usually a smoked meat) in them; same for pasta salads. For you to say "give me a break" because the food provided wasn't tailored to your eating preferences is EXACTLY why so many people find vegetarians so snooty. A title they don't deserve, but frequently get because of people like you.  As far as saying "can't anyone go for one day without meat" - OF COURSE THEY CAN, but they shouldn't have to just because you say so.  Or apparently don't say so & just assume when you visit with friends.

It's entirely up to YOU to make your preferences/allergies/food principles known when you dine away from home.  If you don't, you have no business spitting out food or whining about what you're served.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 27, 2007)

Some recipes can be made vegetarian by just omitting the meat:  spaghetti with marinara sauce,  taco salad, burritos made with vegetarian refried beans, etc.

I made the recipe below when working down at the dispatch center on my forest.  I made one pot vegetarian and the other with meat.  Everyone loved it. 

Jambalaya

Also, some recipes that we eat for everyday are vegetarian.  Like for example minestrone soup, red beans and rice,  etc.

I personally love veggie burgers.  I dress them up like I would a hamburger with all the traditional fixings and they are great.  

Good luck and don't be afraid to experiment!!


----------



## Treklady (Jul 27, 2007)

I in no way meant that people should go without meat. What I did suggest, is that people try it. It seems to me that people, (mostly meat-eaters) feel that it is not a complete meal unless there is a piece of meat on the table. And that is not just from one or two households.

Do a survey on your own. Ask most people how they feel about meals and meat and I would bet my bottom dollar that most people, if asked, would feel that a meal is not a meal unless there is some sort of meat on the table.

And to date, my in-laws still ask my daughter if she wants meat, and she has been meat free for over 4 years. It is just something that is instilled into us from nearly the day we are born. I think that people should at least try a change in their diet, to see how others do it. 

Also, when someone new comes over to my house for dinner, I always ask. "Is there something you like or don't like?" I do it mostly for allergies, or dishes they may hate, but then if there was something special they needed to address, they could do it at that time. I think I ask that question because of my daughters lifestyle, but hey, not a bad habit to get into.


----------



## keltin (Jul 27, 2007)

Treklady said:
			
		

> Do a survey on your own. Ask most people how they feel about meals and meat and I would bet my bottom dollar that most people, if asked, would feel that a meal is not a meal unless there is some sort of meat on the table.


 
Good idea!  

(Click that for the poll)


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 28, 2007)

You should have seen the looks on peoples faces, and heard the comments when our guests found out we were having a vegetarian wedding   It was then when we found out who are true friends and relatives were, and who the people that were just attending for the food were.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 28, 2007)

How smallminded of them!!! A vegetarian wedding would have been a supreme opportunity for people to enjoy so many different dishes. (Sounds like something I'd like to cater - lol!!!). Just think of it - Asian dishes, African dishes, some Indian curries, Italian pastas, mounds of fragrant rice & couscous - Lord, the list of terrific foods that would work in this case are endless!!!

Far too many people still think of vegetarian cuisine as a lump of bland tofu, a mound of seaweed, & some mashed yeast - lol!!!!


----------



## redkitty (Jul 28, 2007)

Mashed yeast!!!!!! LOLOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## Claire (Jul 29, 2007)

To make a simple vegetable (yes, it is even vegan) broth (do NOT call it vegetable _stock_. Stock means there are bones in the making, which gives it that gelatanous loook when cold that most vegans are actually grossed out by!):

3 carrots
1 yellow onion, quartered
1 red onion, quartered
1 leek, cleaned and halved lengthwise
1 head of garlic, separated, but you don't have to peel
3 ribs celery
2-3 tomatoes, halved

Place on a baking sheet (they can touch, but you want one layer) sprinkle with olive oil, salt and pepper

Bake in a 300 oven until browned (this really varies in time,so check every 20 min or so)

Chop and put in 2-3 quarts of water and stew for an hour.  Mash, then strain.

This broth will go as well as beef or chicken stock in any recipe.  The numbers of vegetables is very optional, I do double it because I freeze lots of broth and stock (no, I'm not vegetarian, just DO have a lot of friends of all cultures).  If  you have 3 onions and like them, do it.  If you have .... well, you get it.    

Alternatively, grill a bunch of all sorts of veggies over charcoal.  In addition to the above have zuchini and eggplant.  When you stew this to make your broth, you will get a lovely, smokey flavor that really compliments bean and lentil soups.  Even your most carnivorous friends will be amazed that there is no bacon or ham in your lovely bean/lentil/split pea soup.


----------



## Treklady (Jul 29, 2007)

When my daughter was but just a few months old, I had some friends over for a Christmas meal, and they were vegans. I was just a plain 'ol vegetarian at that time and found it a challenge to cook for vegans. And let me tell you, I pulled it off.

There was not a turkey or ham in sight and the table was filled with plenty of food, and even a vegan pumpkin pie, and that thing rocked. I amazed myself, and with a little research and perseverance, I had a delicious and delightful holiday and it was meat free.

I usually do Thanksgiving at my house, I wonder who would have something to say or not show (Much like Larry_stewarts wedding) if I decided to have a meat free Thanksgiving. It' snot about the turkey, it's about giving thanks for what we have...right??


----------



## elaine l (Jul 29, 2007)

As a rule of thumb, before hosting new people I always ask if there are any special dietary allergies/needs.  I have cooked for meat lovers and vegatarian guests.  So many great recipes out there to enjoy.  When cooking a vegatarian dinner most are not even aware that meat is missing for the meal.


----------



## Claire (Jul 30, 2007)

Elaine, I do the same thing when cooking for people I don't know.  I do NOT try to make a meal that will fit all needs, though, I just try to make sure that there is one dish that the "special needs" person CAN eat.  For example, a holiday meal.  It is NOT going to be vegetarian, but a vegetarian, yes, even a vegan, WILL be able to get a decent meal out of it by simply avoiding the meat and asking me about the sides.  I have young, type 1 diabetic friend who visits, and her parents always were thankful that I had food for her (in fact, I'm not a sugar-aholic, and wasn't doing anything special).  Once a guest was prowling the kitchen.  I asked what he needed.  He wanted to know if I used anything peanut.  Huh?  I was a little peeved that no one told me he was allergic, but took stock.  Went to the pantry, went through the menu in my mind, and told him with complete confidence that I hadn't used any peanut-related products.  The fact is that you cannot meet every dietary need every time, and if you try to, you will start to hate cooking and entertaining because it will become a test rather than fun.  Once I threw a big party for my folks, and one of my mom's dearest was the vegan I've mentioned before.  I was watching her eating croissants.  "Mom, she does know that croissants are about half butter?"  It was a laugh, because Mom replied "You bought them at Sam's, right?"  Yes.  "They never saw a stick of butter"  HOW TRUE!!!  

I agree with many; once you are an adult, your food intake is YOUR problem, you should not expect others to cater to your special needs.  In my experience, people who have a bunch of special needs never host!  Note I said in MY experience.  Plus there is a big difference in being a vegan or any other sort of vegetarian, and being someone who will go into anaphylactic shock (or a diabetic coma), and being someone who is simply a fussy eater.  If you are going to need 911 care if you eat something you aren't supposed to, I definitely need to know that.  If you choose not to eat certain things, I'll make sure there is something on the table for you, but no, the entire meal won't be catered to your preferences, and I believe it is unreasonable to expect that.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 30, 2007)

As a vegetarian ( not a vegan), I think thats all i expect when going to a dinner  , party  or whatever, that there is something to eat.  Having been a vegetarian for 20 years, I have learned to make the best out of a situation, and I never complain.  Although it is much easier and much more accepted now, then it was 20 years ago, eating at a dinner function requires some kind of strategy.  For example, loading up at the cocktail hour, doubling up on the side dishes, or even having something to eat at home prior to attending a function.  I cant and never will expect an occasion to revolve around me or my dietary needs.  That would be selfish.  On the other hand, I am a vegetarian ( not a vegan, or health freak) and my dietary needs are not religious or health motivated, so being open minded, I am able to make the best of what is offered.  For someone who is kosher, or diabetic and have stricter guidelines when eating, this creates a more difficult situation.  Sure, if they are a guest, then it is the responsibility of the host to provide at least something for them to eat.  Anyway, just voicing my opinion i guess.  And more importantly, learning how to cook and taste more things, so i have less limitations


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 30, 2007)

My cousin's wife is a vegetarian, so they had a vegetarian wedding reception, although they did have Chilean sea bass. It was in 2000, so I don't remember specific dishes, but I do remember that the food was wonderful. 

Also, she's Jewish and it was the first Jewish wedding I've been to - it was the most fun wedding I've ever attended, and I mean the wedding, not the reception (although that was fun, too).


----------



## AlexR (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmm. It can be a real problem living with a vegetarian, but there are ways around it.

The saddest part is that vegetarian food is so poor with good wine.

Could you imagine a nut roast with a Château Margaux?  

Not me...


Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll preface my comments by saying I've eaten a mostly vegitarian diet (I would sometimes include a little fish) for around six years, and recently switched over to a vegan diet.

To the OP, well, I think a lot of good advice has already been offered. One technique that might be helpful is to look at it like this: List of every type of food (not a prepared dish, just a basic food) you can think of that's not flesh... all the legumes, nuts, vegetables, dairy, fruit, grains, and so on. Now, list of all the meats you normally consume.

Which list is longer, and which gives you a better palate to work from? The key to a vegetarian/vegan diet is imaginging everything you CAN prepare, not bellyaching on what you cant



			
				Claire said:
			
		

> For example, a holiday meal. It is NOT going to be vegetarian, but a vegetarian, yes, even a vegan, WILL be able to get a decent meal out of it by simply avoiding the meat and asking me about the sides.


This brings up a pretty good point, in that often "we" (those that eat typical American dishes) often regard a meal as a "featured" slab of meat with somewhat-less-meaty to meatless "sides". This probably has something to do with why so many people find it so difficult to go veg, as opposed to someone in, say, India. 

As for the "sides" there is of course the issue of whether the soup was made with beef stock, or the potatos with butter, or whatever. When it's not a situation where I feel comfortable doing a little friendly interrogation on the ingredients (like with a good friend), I just shut up and avoid eating anything that looks blantantly meatlike. You win some and you lose some, and I don't want to be "that guy" and inconvenience everyone.



			
				Claire said:
			
		

> In my experience, people who have a bunch of special needs never host! Note I said in MY experience.


I wasn't clear from your post if you considered a vegan or vegetarian diet "special needs", but for what it's worth, one of my biggest joys is to host dinners for friends! (and my friends include vegans, meat-eaters, and vegitarians) And let me assure you, they _don't_ seem to mind the lack of meat, and they DO ask ask for seconds!


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 2, 2007)

AlexR said:
			
		

> Hmmm. It can be a real problem living with a vegetarian, but there are ways around it.
> 
> The saddest part is that vegetarian food is so poor with good wine.


 
Ah, but maybe you forgot about pasta dishes!  

Also, I always portabella mushrooms to be nice too... oh, and I didn't even mention cheese!


----------



## keltin (Aug 2, 2007)

The Little Penguin said:
			
		

> Ah, but maybe you forgot about pasta dishes!
> 
> Also, I always portabella mushrooms to be nice too... oh, and I didn't even mention cheese!


 
But as a true vegan, you wouldn’t be eating cheese would you?  

Also, why is it a lot of vegetarians consider fish ok? Is it because they’re ugly? As a comedian once said (paraphrased of course): “Oh, that Lamb is sooooooo cute, let’s keep him and make him happy. That ugly *** crab though, boil his *** alive!”.


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 2, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> But as a true vegan, you wouldn’t be eating cheese would you?


 
Now that I'm vegan, no, I don't eat cheese. The suggestions was for vegetarians.

I have to say I will miss that bit of asiago on top of pasta too, but I enjoy the challenge. Iy means I need to _really_ work on making the sauce special.




			
				keltin said:
			
		

> Also, why is it a lot of vegetarians consider fish ok? Is it because they’re ugly? As a comedian once said (paraphrased of course): “Oh, that Lamb is sooooooo cute, let’s keep him and make him happy. That ugly *** crab though, boil his *** alive!”.


 
Well, just speaking for myself, my main motivation for my diet is my abhorrance of factory farming methods. I wasn't confident enough in my knowledge of nutrition to totally eliminate meat/dairy, so I'd eat a very _small_ amount of wild-caught fish (or, VERY occasionally, free range beef or lamb)

I don't believe you have to be absolute about these things, rather, I was trying to find a balance between my view on the ethics of eating and my desire to be healthy.

My knowledge of nutrition and my spiritual path (sorry, that sounds really new-agey and I assure you I'm not actually _that_ kinda guy) has developed and I'm taking the plunge...

...into a bucket of hummous! 

Yum...


----------



## Claire (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh, dear.  "Special Needs" to me is anyone who has to "clear" it with a restaurant or their hosts when they don't eat at home.  For example, my husband and I can go to anyone's home and eat dinner there, or any restaurant.  Whether it is medical (diverticulitis, cancers, allergies), religious (Muslim, Jew, 7th Day Adventists), or simply preference.  That is my definitition of special needs.  If you have give me a list of what you can and cannot eat, you are in my mind, special needs.  I do not mean this to be derogotory.  As we age, this is becoming more and more a fact of life.    

And I did say in my experience, and certainly didn't mean all (for example, vitually all of those I know who have what I am referring to as "special needs" because of religious reasons have entertained me very, very, very often.  The others not. )

I did have the great experience of going to a vegan picnic.  It wasn't at her home, though.  It was a challenge she put out to her TOPS club (which Mom was a member of) for their annual picnic.  Everyone was to make a vegan dish and bring it, along with the recipe.  I was just passing through town so did not have any advance notice, Mom just asked that I come along and make something.  I had interviewed the woman for the local rag, and had read all of the lit she'd passed along, and had entertained her a few times.  So I made up some dishes (hummus and baba ganoush with pita and chips, carefully reading the ingredients for the pita and chips, and using my own recipes for the dips, which contain absolutely no meat or dairy; eggs, worcestershire sauce, etc), and they were the hit of the party.  Most of the attendees were older women from New England (this was in Florida) whose husbands would have probably divorced them had they ever prepared a meatless dish.  My dishes were the hit of the picnic.  Everyone else assumed the dishes had to be flavorless, I suspect some were afraid of garlic or of "Foreign Foods".  But there wasn't a drop left when I left, and my recipes were requested most often (and I hadn't written them down because of time constraints, so was spending the picnic with my notepad trying to remember the measurements!).


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 5, 2007)

Claire said:
			
		

> I did have the great experience of going to a vegan picnic.  It wasn't at her home, though.  It was a challenge she put out to her TOPS club (which Mom was a member of) for their annual picnic.  Everyone was to make a vegan dish and bring it, along with the recipe.  I was just passing through town so did not have any advance notice, Mom just asked that I come along and make something.  I had interviewed the woman for the local rag, and had read all of the lit she'd passed along, and had entertained her a few times.  So I made up some dishes (hummus and baba ganoush with pita and chips, carefully reading the ingredients for the pita and chips, and using my own recipes for the dips, which contain absolutely no meat or dairy; eggs, worcestershire sauce, etc), and they were the hit of the party.  Most of the attendees were older women from New England (this was in Florida) whose husbands would have probably divorced them had they ever prepared a meatless dish.  My dishes were the hit of the picnic.  Everyone else assumed the dishes had to be flavorless, I suspect some were afraid of garlic or of "Foreign Foods".  But there wasn't a drop left when I left, and my recipes were requested most often (and I hadn't written them down because of time constraints, so was spending the picnic with my notepad trying to remember the measurements!).


Great anecdote! 

I'd love it if you shared your hummus recipe (if you did indeed remember it!)... mine tends to be either too thick or too runny, and I got 
 frustrated, so I just buy it- but someday I hope to be able to make it well.

One thing I've noticed since I went vegan is that I'm using a lot of different, new flavors, and it's making me more creative. I think I was using butter and cheese as my crutches, and now withouw them I have to think a little more!


----------



## Wolfman Jack (Aug 6, 2007)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Some recipes can be made vegetarian by just omitting the meat:  spaghetti with marinara sauce,  taco salad, burritos made with vegetarian refried beans, etc.
> 
> I made the recipe below when working down at the dispatch center on my forest.  I made one pot vegetarian and the other with meat.  Everyone loved it.
> 
> ...



An excellent suggestion SierraCook! I'm a vegetarian myself and the choices are virtually limitless!

I would add that you can also make vegetarian recipes "meatier" by substituting other ingredients for the meat. For instance, I make a lot of vegetarian jambalaya myself and simply substitute red kidney beans (or whatever beans you like) for the meat. A lot of people use things such as tofu or eggplant (tofu sounds awful and if you just eat it as it is, it is awful, but once you get a little olive oil and spices working with it and let it pick up those flavors, it's quite good). Same thing with vegetarian paella or almost any rice or pasta based dish. I end up with a lot of broccoli in things too. Whatever you both like, use it! Chances are once you get all the spices and flavors mixed together you won't even really miss the meat (unless you're one of those folks determined to make a point of it, although it seems you have an open mind).

Also, it's important to know what category of vegetarian your girlfriend falls into. If she's a vegan, you'll have to avoid the cheese and other dairy products, as well as the eggs. So it's just a matter of determining what's off-limits to her. Good luck and I hope everything turns out great for you!


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 6, 2007)

Wolfman Jack said:
			
		

> I would add that you can also make vegetarian recipes "meatier" by substituting other ingredients for the meat.


Mushrooms are one of my favorites for that!



			
				Wolfman Jack said:
			
		

> (tofu sounds awful and if you just eat it as it is, it is awful, but once you get a little olive oil and spices working with it and let it pick up those flavors, it's quite good)


 
Yeah, I always think the whole "tasteless tofu" thing is a bit of a cheap shot. If I just boiled some potatos, and dropped them, plain, onto a plate in front of someone who'd never tried them before, they'd probably think they weren't a big potato fan.

Then you could make them some rosemary-olive oil roasted potatos and their opinion would likely do a 180!


----------



## Wolfman Jack (Aug 6, 2007)

The Little Penguin said:
			
		

> Mushrooms are one of my favorites for that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, mushrooms are delicious! I use them all the time. Another excellent "filler" for vegetarian dishes!  

And suddenly I have an almost uncontrollable urge for some rosemary-olive oil roasted potatoes....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 6, 2007)

Bravo Little Penguin!!  I completely agree.

We use tofu frequently & particularly enjoy it's sponge-like quality to soak up whatever great sauce we've concocted.  THAT'S the point of it.

If you're just eating it plain & then complaining about its lack of taste, you're completely missing the point & good things about using tofu.


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 6, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> We use tofu frequently & particularly enjoy it's sponge-like quality to soak up whatever great sauce we've concocted. THAT'S the point of it.


 
A question on that... I've know some people will boil the tofu for a bit in water before adding to a recipe, with the idea that this makes it retain flavors better. Thoughts?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 6, 2007)

I've never heard of that, & frankly it makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.

In fact, the exact opposite is true.  Many people - myself included sometimes - will press blocks of tofu between 2 plates (the top one weighted) to extract as much moisture as possible so that when the tofo is added to the dish, it will expand due to sucking up all the sauce.  What the heck would boiling do???  Absolutely nothing.  The only time I boil - & I really mean "simmer" - tofu is when using it in soups, as in Chinese Hot & Sour Soup &/or Japanese Miso Soup.

There's absolutely no other reason to "boil" tofu.  If it doesn't automatically desintegrate into nothing, it will end up soggy & blander than bland, sauce or no sauce.  Yuck.  Don't do it.


----------



## devora (Aug 7, 2007)

chave982 said:
			
		

> My question is, what's the best resource for vegetarian recipes?


It's not a site but a book: _Sundays at Moosewood_. Fabulous book. And altho it doesn't have the reviews you requested it is a very popular and long-lived restaurant.


----------

